# [Polish NR] Tomasz Żołnowski 9.21 3x3x3 single



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Couldn't really tell what the OLL/PLL was, could have been an OLL skip, not sure.


----------



## Dene (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm so jealous of his hair!

Great solve!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 13, 2008)

It definitely wasn't an OLL skip, because he does cross on left. After the F2L he rotated the cube for OLL. Too bad we didn't get to see his right hand, since it moves so ridiculously fast! Great job Tomasz.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 13, 2008)

I would say faster than Nakaji speed!


----------



## hdskull (Jun 13, 2008)

The OLL was F R U R' U' F'. PLL was too fast, haha. Maybe an U-perm.


----------



## Paris (Jun 20, 2008)

as hdskull said it was an FRUR'U'F' OLL and J perm starting with RUR'F'... without regripping


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 20, 2008)

WOW that was fast. Goodness.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 21, 2008)

That blonde judge is pretty hot...


----------



## Brett (Jun 21, 2008)

What happened to him on his 34 second solve? o.o

From the WCA website


> Tomasz Zolnowski 33.93 10.93 13.34 11.63 12.13



Most people don't go from a near world record to 34 seconds o_o
Typo?


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 21, 2008)

Probably a pop. When I pop in competition I usually just take a DNF, but some cubers prefer to complete their solves.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 21, 2008)

Killer solve. Too bad the view of the cube isn't great.


----------



## Paris (Jun 21, 2008)

the 33 was mistake first on PLL next on OLL and solved


----------

